# fsck.ext3:no such file/superblock corrupt on boot...!!

## cayenne

Hello all,

Well, this is the pits. I had my media box ready to move into the living room...just had gotten wireless working, shut it down..took it in there...fired it up and it blew up.

All hd's and such seem to be found ok...in bios and starting of Gentoo boot. But, then crashed with this:

* Checking root filesystem

fsk.ext3: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda1

/dev/hda1:

The superblock could not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem(and not swap or ufs or something else) then the superblock is corrupt and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

File system could not be fixed  :Sad: 

Ok...I've got my hda set up as the following:

/dev/hda1   ext3

/dev/hda2   swap

/dev/hda3   reiserfs

Kernel is gentoo-sources-2.6.8-r8

Just before I had shut down...I'd emerge sync'ed

I was following this guide for wireless:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

I'd emerged baselayout-1.11.3 and the other dependent file sysvinit (I don't recall the version...but, all were done with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

I shutdown normal. Unplugged everything...hooked up in living room...when I plugged in the AC on the computer..it fired up (forgot had sed in bios to restart after power failure)...and it came up with this.

That's about all the info I can think of. Oh..I had just set it to start using kdm as the gui boot X too.....I had emerged a new portage system...and etc-updated files...almost all by hand...last few appeared to not change anything I knew could break anything...and did the last 5 or 6 of them with the -5 option. I'm usually quite careful..and didn't see anything that would have borked it...

At the point it stops, it allows me to enter the root password...and I can look around  the filesystem of /dev/hda

I can look all around on /dev/hda3....all directories are there...etc.

So...at this point, I'm not sure what to do...or what to look for...it was working, I shut down..moved box...plugged in...and wham...

All suggestions, explanations and links greatly appreciated!!!

cayenne

----------

## speeddemon

I just had this same problem too, and I tried, but couldn't fix it.  Course since its just the boot partition, its easy to copy to a different partition, and just reformat.  Worked fine for me.

----------

## gerix

same error here with ext2 boot partition and the latest baselayout. to reformat did not help me:

fsck.ext2: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda1

of course, the fsck executable exists in /sbin, but even the changed /etc/init.d/checkroot

```
fsck -> /sbin/fsck
```

doesn't work..

----------

## xanzi

I'm having the same problem, and some help can be found here.

----------

## cayenne

 *speeddemon wrote:*   

> I just had this same problem too, and I tried, but couldn't fix it.  Course since its just the boot partition, its easy to copy to a different partition, and just reformat.  Worked fine for me.

 

Thanks for the reply!!!

Sounded like a good idea....but, didn't work for me??

I booted with my gentoo install disk. Mounted everthing....cp'ed the contents of the /boot directory (actually /mnt/gentoo/boot)....

I then did a mke2fs -j /dev/hda1

Then, remounted it as /mnt/gentoo/boot

I copied all the orginal /boot files back to their proper place...I chrooted into the /mnt/gentoo environment. I did a grubinstall (following the install guide)....all looked successful.

I got out of the chroot, umounted everything...rebooted (with CD out)...

But, it borked at the same message as posted above:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Checking root filesystem
> 
> fsk.ext3: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda1
> ...

 

So....I"m still stuck....what the devil is going on here....?

Any ideas suggestions greatly appreciated. I just got this thing put together and don't want to have to redo the whole darned thing...

C

----------

## gerix

but i'm sure the mistake is in the latest baselayout-1.11.3 - no fstab was overwritten on my system an the filesystem isn't corrupt.

it's a "fresh" install with mostly stable ebuilds, except the baselayout 'cause of the cute wireless-config scripts.

----------

## cayenne

 *xanzi wrote:*   

> I'm having the same problem, and some help can be found here.

 

Well....this link seems to point at someone who overwrote their /etc/fstab. That's not the problem with me here....fstab is just fine.

Looking at one or two other replies here...appears that maybe it IS the baselayout update that is the problem??

I was only doing it for the nice wireless config scripts myself.......

Still borked...looking for suggestions.

what is the fscked file it is asking about? (fsck.est3??)

----------

## emorphix

I am also having the exact same issue, I even tried different kernels had had the exact same error.  I tried formatting it again and still had the same issue. all this with the baselayout 1.11.3

----------

## Raoul_Duke

Same here......i was careful when etc-updating so i dont know why   :Confused: 

----------

## emorphix

I'm starting to wonder if this is a bug of some sort?

How can we find some more information ont his issue?

----------

## Raoul_Duke

It's something to do with the change in config files....i just downgraded baselayout (and switched to the old config files) and it booted fine. I'm gonna hold out until we know more

----------

## Rafje

Same here. Baselayout-1.11.3 also made my system unbootable.

 *cayenne wrote:*   

> At the point it stops, it allows me to enter the root password...and I can look around  the filesystem of /dev/hda
> 
> I can look all around on /dev/hda3....all directories are there...etc.

 I no longer even had any /dev/hd* entries. Although the 'mount' command said I had /dev/hda3 mounted to /, I did not have /dev/hda3. I could do an fsck of /dev/ide/target0/blabla/part3 which worked fine and said all was clean.

My best guess is that the rc-scripts messed up devfs: a parameter in /etc/conf.d/rc that seems to control devfs has been replaced by another parameter in baselayout-1.11.3 (can't tell the exact names of the parameters; I'm not on my machine right now). I played around with /etc/conf.d/rc and tried various combinations of the settings: I tried the different settings for the new parameter, I tried putting back the old one, but all to no avail.

If anyone knows whether the rc-scripts indeed cause this problem, and if it can be solved by correctly configuring /etc/conf.d/rc, please let us know.

What I did in the end was downgrade to baselayout-1.11.2. That version of baselayout is no longer found in portage, but I manually copied the ebuild from my other machine which I luckily hadn't upgrade yet. With baselayout-1.11.2, everything worked fine again as before.

Instead of simply unmasking baselayout, I have now only unmasked <=baselayout-1.11.2, so that my next emerge -Davu world doesn't replace my working baselayout.

Cheers

----------

## anderlin

I got the same error. Somehow devfsd had been unmerged (it might have something to do with my recent use of emerge --depclean world...).

```
emerge devfsd
```

solved my problem.Last edited by anderlin on Mon Oct 25, 2004 9:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gamackey1337

I also encountered this same problem.  I get a different error, as I use reiserfs for all my partitions.

I disabled any type of checking of the /boot partition ("0 0") in /etc/fstab so that I could at least log into the system.  At that point, I can then see all of the partitions and mount them and everything is fine (though I would have to manually load everything, due to it not loading at startup).

However, at startup it says it can't find any of these partitions.  This problem occurred immediately after the Baselayout update and a *very* careful etc-update.

Anyway, I'm getting some sleep...hopefully someone figures out a fix for this apparent bug, as I just spent the last two days building a new Gentoo system that *was* working fabulously well.

----------

## gamackey1337

Unfortunately, "emerge devfsd" didn't work for me.  I have also never done a depclean on this system and I know devfsd was not a package that was unmerged at any point so far.  Thanks for the info, though.  :Smile: 

I'm pretty sure the problem is with /etc/conf.d/rc, as mentioned above, because I remember that being one of the files replaced in the etc-update after the baselayout-1.11.3 update.  Hope someone figures out a fix for this bug soon...

----------

## ralle

I have this problem, too.

After the promt "give root password for maintanance" I gave my root password to look what's inside /dev, and all the /dev/hdXX files are missing.

So I suppose it has something to do with devfsd and the new config files after updating to baselayout-0.11.3 (switched to 0.11 because of the wireless config thing).

----------

## ralle

OK guys I just found out a simple solution how to boot your systems again:

Get some livecd, boot from it and mount the partition that contains /etc.

cd into <mountpoint>/etc/conf.d and edit rc. Change

```

RC_DEVICES="auto"

```

to

```

RC_DEVICES="udev"

```

(You must have udev installed for this to work, so maybe you will have to chroot into your installation and install udev.)

For the next reboot to work, you must append

```

devfs=nomount gentoo=nodevfs

```

to your kernel command line.

You can do that by editing /boot/grub/grub.conf or manually on the grub boot prompt.

Afterwards I was able to boot again, but stragely my kdm did not work, maybe due to an error in the new /etc/init.d/xdm script. startx as user and root do work though, so I have my environment back for this work day until a proper fix is available.

----------

## rmcknt

ok guys, i've got the same prob here after updating to the new version of baselayout

same error, cant check root fs, all dev/hd's and /dev/sd's are gone

so the thning i did to boot my system again was the disable root fs check at boot time

edit /etc/fstab

i changed the line

/dev/sda2   /boot   ext3   noauto,noatime   1 1

to

/dev/sda2   /boot   ext3   noauto,noatime   0 0

after rebooting my sys, there were still errors that things in /dev are missing, so i suggest to downgrade to an earlier version of baselayout

mike

----------

## Ecco

Maybe someone would like to post baselayout-1.11.2.ebuild since it seems to have been wiped out of existance everywhere... Renaming the ebuild does _not_ work.

----------

## twoup

The problem is definately somewhere in the /sbin/rc file.. No need to do anything drastic like rebuilds..etc...etc..

I grabbed the rc file from my livecd and it workes fine...  So far I havent been able to work out exactly whats broken in the broken rc file as there is a big rewrite...

How can I post the rc script? This is my first post in the forum and im not sure how things work... Is a dump into a message ok??

Cheers

Twoup

----------

## creep09

Until before 5 minutes I had the same problem with you guys. 

The solution to my problem was, as mentioned earlier, to downgrade baselayout  :Evil or Very Mad:  . The previous version was baselayout-1.10.4.ebuild. 

For those of you who don't know how to downgrade to a previous version, just search in /usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout for your previous version and just emerge it. 

 *Ecco wrote:*   

> Maybe someone would like to post baselayout-1.11.2.ebuild since it seems to have been wiped out of existance everywhere... Renaming the ebuild does _not_ work.

 

As I mentioned before, there was no baselayout-1.11.2.ebuild file in my portage tree but if you like , you can find the 1.10.4 version here.

I hope I helped...

----------

## rmcknt

 *twoup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How can I post the rc script? This is my first post in the forum and im not sure how things work... Is a dump into a message ok??
> 
> Cheers
> ...

 

Just open an new message replay an then klick on the buttin "CODE" above, paste you code, and click again on "CODE"

this will look like this:

```
...

sample code

.....

samle code...

....

```

mike

----------

## creep09

 *twoup wrote:*   

> The problem is definately somewhere in the /sbin/rc file.. No need to do anything drastic like rebuilds..etc...etc..
> 
> ...
> 
> Cheers
> ...

 

Twoup is right!!! Thanx for your help. 

An old rc (the one from baselayout 1.10.4 in particular) could be found here. Just replace it after having emerged the baselayout-1.11.3 and everything seems to be working fine.

----------

## Ecco

baselayout-1.11.3 has been unmasked, despite critical bugs. Nice  :Confused: 

For anyone who's interested, 1.11.2 can still be found in the allmighty google-cache   :Smile: 

I just switched my laptop to udev. That was long overdue anyway. So everything workes fine again (after some fiddling to get my LVM to work)  :Smile: 

ralle, X probably misses /dev/mouse. A simple ln -s /dev/psaux /dev/mouse should fix that.

----------

## _Kevin

I replaced my /sbin/rc file and my system returned to normal boot with one exception - I got a message with error something like this:

```
 Activating more swap /dev/sda3: Device or resource busy
```

 My swap is disabled. Anyone knows how to deal with it?

----------

## rmcknt

try this, and look if there is a error message

```
swapon /dev/sda3
```

----------

## _Kevin

Unfortunately the error is the same. I typed it before to have "copy-paste" material to my earlier post  :Wink: 

----------

## doppelganger

do you even have a /dev/sda3?  baselayout really jacked /dev up.  I redid my fstab and changed all the /dev/hda<#> to /dev/discs/disc0/part<#> and everythign worked fine after that.

----------

## _Kevin

Yes, definitely I have dev/sda3.

----------

## emorphix

 *ralle wrote:*   

> OK guys I just found out a simple solution how to boot your systems again:
> 
> Get some livecd, boot from it and mount the partition that contains /etc.
> 
> cd into <mountpoint>/etc/conf.d and edit rc. Change
> ...

 

Thanks for this post, I went ahead and tried this and it indeed did get me to boot into my FS once again.

However now whenever I start my X session via 'startx'

it states that i cannot find the Mouse0 core pointer, I checekd my /dev dir and wow is there a lot of stuff in there, what would my mouse of been changed to, and is there any more information that I can learn about udev?  Is ti supposed to list all the devices in /dev ? 

Thanks for the help!

----------

## ralle

@Ecco:

Thanks, that problem is solved. I just forgot to set my DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" variable after updating all the /etc stuff.

@emorphix:

I had to change my mouse device in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"
```

Now it works like a charm.

----------

## emorphix

 *ralle wrote:*   

> @Ecco:
> 
> Thanks, that problem is solved. I just forgot to set my DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" variable after updating all the /etc stuff.
> 
> @emorphix:
> ...

 

Indeed that did fix it.

Thank you so much for your help!

----------

## meital

same thing happened to me and downgrading baselayout to 1.10.4 seems to solve the problem for now

----------

## stoffe

Heh, I got into my system a bit more elaborate way it seems... remounted / as rw and found fsck-lines in /etc/init.d/checkroot and checkfs, commented out and it started up.

Downgrading baselayout as we speak... hope it helps. Was a real shocker to come home to this.   :Confused:  Thought my HD was toast.

----------

## rizla_

 *Quote:*   

> Same here. Baselayout-1.11.3 also made my system unbootable. 

 

I can confirm it: with baselayout-1.11.3 there is a big problem for booting the system!

Please downgrade it to baselayout-1.10.4

BR,

Fab

----------

## cayenne

 *rizla_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Same here. Baselayout-1.11.3 also made my system unbootable.  
> 
> I can confirm it: with baselayout-1.11.3 there is a big problem for booting the system!
> 
> Please downgrade it to baselayout-1.10.4
> ...

 

Howdy...wow...guess maybe I was just the first to get hit out of a bunch of ya'll.

The thing is...I went to baselayout 1.11x to get the nice wireless scripts...if I downgrade...I'll lose that won't I?

I get from the thread here, that 1.11.2 ebuild worked fine...can that be found anywhere so I could download and put it on this box of mine ?

TIA,

cayenne

```
UPDATE: I found that this is indeed a bug they're working on:

http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68795

```

----------

## martinm1000

Btw... I'm fuc*ing not happy about this... Actually, I could kill...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Anyway, what is the official solution, while I'm downloading the live cd...

----------

## martinm1000

Great... Booting (FINALLY) from Live CD 2004.2...

Had to use kernel options smp nousb nodetect...  Why ? Because this live CD will hang while trying to detect ieee1394... but smp kernel worked.

please add the NOFIREWIRE option to the live CD, as suggested here :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=203539

----------

## martinm1000

Ok, well replacing /sbin/rc by the previous version make it work !

What I did :

download the small live cd and/or boot from somewhere else.

mount your partition to /mnt/gentoo (if using gentoo's livecd)

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

and replace /sbin/rc with previous version. (someone posted a link in this thread to his copy of /sbin/rc. THANKS !)

reboot.

I updated the bug at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68795 with this information. Well I did not log into my usual login to do it, seems like I might have forgotten it. So I used bugmenot and found an already registered login  :Wink: 

----------

## JohnY

I also ran into the same problem after updating to the newest baselayout .... what I did was to remount / as read/write with mount -o remount / from single user mode and put the long device name for /boot in fstab (/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part6) and got booted .... just deciding wether to downgrade or wait for a fix ...

JohnY

----------

## Lasker

 *ralle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Get some livecd, boot from it and mount the partition that contains /etc.
> 
> cd into <mountpoint>/etc/conf.d and edit rc. Change
> ...

 

But what if you don't have (want) udev?

If you are right, then the new version of baselayout should check whether udev is present or not. At least.

Instead there was no warning, no announcement.

Oh, man... Sometimes I think, one or two of the developers must be on crack.

Gentoo is fun, mostly. But incidents like this make it to a freakin, fricklin, fu**in soap bubble.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Just another one of this kind and I see my next distro swap coming...

----------

## emorphix

 *Lasker wrote:*   

>  *ralle wrote:*   
> 
> Get some livecd, boot from it and mount the partition that contains /etc.
> 
> cd into <mountpoint>/etc/conf.d and edit rc. Change
> ...

 

I hardly found it to be such a huge issue, as I always keep a live cd handy it was not a a problem to boot in and mount my drives to see that my data was not corrupt and that indeed there was an issue with the startup sequence. I agree that there should be a warning of some sort, however i'm sure everone placed the package in their /etc/portage/package.keywords and package.unmask, and that is for a reason.  Lets try to keep that in mind before judging the developers.

Just my $.02.

----------

## Shemite_Dog

baselayout 1.11.4 is in portage.  Well, seems like I can boot to a command prompt just fine now.  There are a couple of glitches in the startup sequece though, with swapspace:

```
Swapon: /dev/hdc5/:  Device or resource busy
```

and some garbage after starting  lo (what is lo, anyway?)

```
*Starting lo

                     wireless modified functions:  wireless_associate wireless associate wireless associate wireless associate wireless associate wireless associate...  
```

This stuff continues for ten or so lines, though my wireless seems to function fine.

Oddly enough, some of my startup scripts no longer function and  gkrellm2 won't start either.

----------

## bakreule

 *Quote:*   

> I agree that there should be a warning of some sort, however i'm sure everone placed the package in their /etc/portage/package.keywords and package.unmask, and that is for a reason.

 

I did not have the package in my package.keywords, nor in my package.unmask. I'm running ~x86, which is "testing". This baselayout is not "testing", it's "should never have seen the light of day". Let's keep that in mind as well....

----------

## agren

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> baselayout 1.11.4 is in portage. Well, seems like I can boot to a command prompt just fine now. There are a couple of glitches in the startup sequece though, with swapspace: 
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

I have this as well after going through the whole sequence with messed up baselayout. Anyone got a solution to this?

----------

## bakreule

 *Quote:*   

> Anyone got a solution to this?

 

1) Downgrade to baselayout 1.11.2 (see earlier messages for missing ebuild, as it's been intelligently deleted from portage)

2) Add ">sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.2" to your /etc/portage/package.mask

3) Wait a week for the dust to settle and then emerge 1.11.xx

That's what I'm doing....  :Wink: 

Maybe all of this baselayout crap is the Gentoo devs' way of pushing all of us udev stragglers onto the udev boat.....   :Laughing: 

----------

## rambam

 *cayenne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * Checking root filesystem
> 
> fsk.ext3: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda1
> ...

 

Exactly what happened to me today  :Sad: 

I am currently using my kid's XP box while searching on the forum for a solution.

IF it comes to the worst, I ,might have to try using a gentoo live cd.

----------

## rmcknt

there's an new version of the baselayout package in portage. any who has tested it yet?

mike

----------

## grimjed

I found that the solution offered by Ralle works.  I had similar problems after updating to baselayout 1.11.3.

I'm running kernel 2.6.9-r1.  My system is pure udev.  Here's Ralle's solution again:

 *Quote:*   

> Get some livecd, boot from it and mount the partition that contains /etc.
> 
> cd into <mountpoint>/etc/conf.d and edit rc. Change
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

After rebooting I also ran:

```
source /etc/profile

env-update

modules-update
```

I usually just do the modules-update after a kernel upgrade.

I guess my advice is, if you are running kernel 2.6, you should seriously consider running udev.  Follow the Gentoo howto: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

I don't believe that baselayout is buggy at all.  Watch what you're updating when you run etc-update!  Go through all the updates one at a time.  Accept updates for files you have not manually altered.  Take note of the files that are going to be overwritten.  Read what the updates are.  Take written notes.  Edit your /etc, /etc/init.d, /etc/conf.d files before rebooting.

I hope this is helpful to someone.

----------

## SoLoR

1.11.4 baselayout works fine accept for that device busy swap msg... but swap is active anyway only msg bothers  :Wink:  i should know this yesterday morning when my first gentoo box crashed and i went reinstalling.... :/ today when i updated my 2nd box i also got 1.11.4 version and no problems except for msg...

----------

## rambam

 *SoLoR wrote:*   

> 1.11.4 baselayout works fine accept for that device busy swap msg... but swap is active anyway only msg bothers  i should know this yesterday morning when my first gentoo box crashed and i went reinstalling.... :/ today when i updated my 2nd box i also got 1.11.4 version and no problems except for msg...

 

Probably some f*cked script trying to do swapon after swapon has already been done.

----------

## transienteagle

From SoLoR

 *Quote:*   

> 1.11.4 baselayout works fine accept for that device busy swap msg... but swap is active anyway only msg bothers Wink i should know this yesterday morning when my first gentoo box crashed and i went reinstalling.... :/ today when i updated my 2nd box i also got 1.11.4 version and no problems except for msg...

 

Same for me too; was fortunate to have read this thread before upgrading to 1.11.4 so was very very careful. Everything up and running very quickly. Really like the wireless scripts and stuff (much better than my handcrafted efforts) 

udev certainly looks like the way forward so finally making the move today (emerging udev gets rind of the erroneous swap error) 

.........hmmm udev hmmmm I wonder if there are any posts on udev and USB problems.

thanks to all

rgds

TE

----------

## mycroes

 *bakreule wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I agree that there should be a warning of some sort, however i'm sure everone placed the package in their /etc/portage/package.keywords and package.unmask, and that is for a reason. 
> 
> I did not have the package in my package.keywords, nor in my package.unmask. I'm running ~x86, which is "testing". This baselayout is not "testing", it's "should never have seen the light of day". Let's keep that in mind as well....

 

Well maybe you have to keep in mind that most testers also use udev to test, and very likely the devs who are working on baselayout / rc script have all their configs set to use udev, so they wouldn't notice anything... Have to agree with you that it shouldn't be marked as ~x86 though, should have been tested a bit more...

I had the same problem as all other people here (using devfs) but fixed it by adding the line "/sbin/devfsd /dev" to the rc script somewhere after the check on what device fs to use...

Greetings,

Michael

----------

## G2k

I downgraded to 1.10.4 but now for some reason my /etc/profile is messed up cus my bash prompt doesn't show any colors or anything for the user@hostname. Also, when I do `startx` the emergence splash screen seems to shift. It's wierd.

However, here is my /etc/profile just in case someone can tell me how to change it or how to set the default colors in my /etc/bash/bashrc (which I don't have) as the file below reccomends. thnx

```
# /etc/profile:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/profile,v 1.26 2004/08/14 03:0

8:32 agriffis Exp $

#

# That this file is used by any Bourne-shell derivative to setup the

# environment for login shells.

# Load environment settings from profile.env, which is created by

# env-update from the files in /etc/env.d

if [ -e "/etc/profile.env" ]; then

        . /etc/profile.env

fi

# 077 would be more secure, but 022 is generally quite realistic

umask 022

# Set up PATH depending on whether we're root or a normal user.

# There's no real reason to exclude sbin paths from the normal user,

# but it can make tab-completion easier when they aren't in the

# user's PATH to pollute the executable namespace.

#

# It is intentional in the following line to use || instead of -o.

# This way the evaluation can be short-circuited and calling whoami is

# avoided.

if [ "$EUID" = 0 ] || [ "`/bin/whoami`" = 'root' ]; then

        PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

        PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

export PATH

unset ROOTPATH

# Extract the value of EDITOR

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/rc.conf 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/conf.d/basic 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="/bin/nano"

export EDITOR

if [ -n "${BASH_VERSION}" ]; then

        # Newer bash ebuilds include /etc/bash/bashrc which will setup PS1

        # including color.  We leave out color here because not all

        # terminals support it.

        if [ -f /etc/bash/bashrc ]; then

                # Bash login shells run only /etc/profile

                # Bash non-login shells run only /etc/bash/bashrc

                # Since we want to run /etc/bash/bashrc always we source it

                # from here.  It is unfortunate that there is no way to do

                # this *after* the user's .bash_profile runs (without putting

                # it in the user's dot-files), but it shouldn't make any

                # difference.

                . /etc/bash/bashrc

        else

                PS1='\u@\h \w \$ '

        fi

else

        # Setup a bland default prompt.  Since this prompt should be useable

        # on color and non-color terminals, as well as shells that don't

        # understand sequences such as \h, don't put anything special in it.

        PS1="`whoami`@`uname -n | cut -f1 -d.` \$ "

fi
```

----------

## Cthulhu666

A big thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread. You saved me from a re-install   :Very Happy: 

I "rescued" my system (from the dreadful baselayout-1.11.3) by remounting root (mount -o remount /) and emerging the new baselayout-1.11.4.

I still have a few problems though...

At boot I get a lot of lines saying:

```
Usage: XXX { start|stop|restart }

       XXX without arguments for full help

ERROR: not enough args
```

where XXX is the name of a lot of files in /etc/init.d/ (local, net.eth0, net.lo, netmount, rmnologin, serial, speedfreq, syslog-ng and urandom - just to name a few). This causes a lot of my custom settings (keyboard layout, Gnome config) to not being set.

Trying to call any of these files with "/etc/init.d/XXX start" results in the same error message.

I have tried re-emerging baselayout, but to no avail. Please help me.

----------

## newbie_gentoo

well... you'll have to do what I did (and am still doing). That is, go through the  /etc/init.d/ files individually and manually configure them.

For example, you could try going to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and enabling dhcp.

For gnome, you'll have to edir the rc.conf file, choosing gdm as your X starter, and Gnome as your Xsession.

----------

## G2k

nobody knows how i can get my colors back on the user@hostname prompt?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## dice

The problem is that /sbin/rc isn't starting devfsd if your devfs was mounted by the kernel on boot.  Here's a diff that fixes it:

```
--- rc.orig     2004-10-26 16:55:48.527461768 -0700

+++ rc  2004-10-26 16:55:51.267045288 -0700

@@ -244,22 +244,28 @@

                        eend 0

                # With devfs, /dev can be mounted by the kernel ...

-               elif [ "${devfs}" = "yes" -a ! -e "/dev/.devfsd" ]

+               elif [ "${devfs}" == "yes" ]

                then

-                       mymounts="$(awk '($2 == "devfs") { print "yes"; exit 0 }' /proc/filesystems)"

-                       # Is devfs support compiled in?

-                       if [ "${mymounts}" = "yes" ]

+                       if [ ! -e "/dev/.devfsd" ]

                        then

-                               ebegin "Mounting devfs at /dev"

-                               try mount -n -t devfs none /dev

-                               eend $?

-                               ebegin "Starting devfsd"

-                               /sbin/devfsd /dev > /dev/null

-                               eend $? "Could not start /sbin/devfsd"

-                       else

-                               devfs="no"

+                               mymounts="$(awk '($2 == "devfs") { print "yes"; exit 0 }' /proc/filesystems)"

+                               # Is devfs support compiled in?

+                               if [ "${mymounts}" = "yes" ]

+                               then

+                                       ebegin "Mounting devfs at /dev"

+                                       try mount -n -t devfs none /dev

+                                       eend $?

+                               else

+                                       devfs="no"

+                               fi

                        fi

+                       # devfsd needs to be started regardless of whether

+                       # the kernel mounted /dev or we did

+                       ebegin "Starting devfsd"

+                       /sbin/devfsd /dev > /dev/null

+                       eend $? "Could not start /sbin/devfsd"

+

                        # Did the user want udev in the config file but for

                        # some reason, udev support didnt work out ?

                        if [ "${fellback_to_devfs}" == "yes" ]

```

Is there a bug for this?

----------

## MagicTom

Hi,

I was having the same problem : I couldn't boot after installing Gentoo Linux 2004.2 on my new Athlon64 laptop.

I tried to install udev as some people advised. I think I did it well (as explained in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml).

Unfortuneately it didn't work. Now on boot I get this message :

```

* Mounting proc at /proc ...    [ok]

* Mounting sys at /sys ...      [ok]

* Mouting dev at /dev ...       [ok]

*   Populating /dev with device nodes...

/sbin/rc: line 24: cannot redirect standard input from /dev/null: No such file or directory                     [oops]

* The "tar" command failed with error:

/lib/udev-state/devices.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

tar: Child returned status 2

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

* Since this is a critical task, startup cannot continue.

/dev/console: No such file or directory

Give root password for maintenance
```

I tried to add /dev/null and /dev/console manually as explained in the guide (after booting from the LiveCD), but it doesn't work: when I choose to enter the maintenance, "ls /dev" gives me "vcc  vcs1  vcsa1".

Now I'm fed up with all this sh*t, I'm going to bed (it's 2:20 am in France...), so I'd just like to know if there's a tip to solve this. Or should I unmerge udev, emerge devfsd again, and then downgrade baselayout as some people advised ?

Thx...

----------

## cayenne

Hi all,

I went the route of just booting my 2004.2 install Gentoo cd...mounted the / directory...moved /sbin/rc to /sbin/rc_old, and coped the /sbin/rc fromt he LiveCD to the mounted /sbin directory.

Now..for the extremely stupid sounding part. What's the difference between udev and devfs? What do these do? And also, how do you tell which you have.

What is the advantage of one over the other?

Thanks in advance,

C

----------

## Cthulhu666

 *newbie_gentoo wrote:*   

> well... you'll have to do what I did (and am still doing). That is, go through the  /etc/init.d/ files individually and manually configure them.
> 
> For example, you could try going to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and enabling dhcp.
> 
> For gnome, you'll have to edir the rc.conf file, choosing gdm as your X starter, and Gnome as your Xsession.

 

I definately don't hope this is necesarry   :Shocked: 

I tried downgrading to baselayout-1.10.4, but the problem remained the same, even though a lot of files in /etc/init.d/ were downgraded as well. I really don't want to configure everything manually. There has to be an easier solution to this problem.

To summarize, my problem is the following:

When running a script in /etc/init.d/ (e.g. "/etc/init.d/syslog-ng start") it complains that no arguments were given. It appears that the argument is somehow lost. Maybe the runscripts (or whatever it is called) has been damaged?

----------

## MagicTom

I've downgraded baselayout to 1.10.4 (it worked !  :Smile: ). Today after sync'ing I saw that a new version of baselayout (1.11.4) has been added in the portage tree.

According to its ChangeLog, this version is supposed to be clean and to work as expected.

Did someone test it ?

----------

## nanoczar

I tried 1.11.4 just the other day and it borked my system.  I downgraded to 1.10.4 and everything is running well.

I also emerged the 1.11.4 version on home system before I found this forum note and I am having the init.d file problems.  Weeeee.  I just love fixing configuration files....  UGH!!!

----------

## cayenne

 *Cthulhu666 wrote:*   

>  *newbie_gentoo wrote:*   well... you'll have to do what I did (and am still doing). That is, go through the  /etc/init.d/ files individually and manually configure them.
> 
> For example, you could try going to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and enabling dhcp.
> 
> For gnome, you'll have to edir the rc.conf file, choosing gdm as your X starter, and Gnome as your Xsession. 
> ...

 

Take a look at my post a few up from this. I left mine at 1.11.3 (till 1.11.4 is reported as really nice and fixed). I just booted from livecd..put its /sbin/rc in place of my /sbin/rc...and rebooted. Comes up just fine so far...only see one error message as booting that seems to relate to rc and some bootsplash file not being found...but, as far as I can see...nothing else borked.

You might give this a try till there is a -r1 of baselayout-1.11.4...

HTH,

cayenne

----------

## cayenne

Any other experiences with baselayout 1.11.4?

Also...has anyone had any problems with kdm not starting after going to 1.11.3 and replacing the /sbin/rc file with an older one?

TIA,

cayenne

----------

## Cthulhu666

 *cayenne wrote:*   

> Take a look at my post a few up from this. I left mine at 1.11.3 (till 1.11.4 is reported as really nice and fixed). I just booted from livecd..put its /sbin/rc in place of my /sbin/rc...and rebooted. Comes up just fine so far...only see one error message as booting that seems to relate to rc and some bootsplash file not being found...but, as far as I can see...nothing else borked.
> 
> You might give this a try till there is a -r1 of baselayout-1.11.4...
> 
> HTH,
> ...

 

Thanks for the suggestion. Actually I had already tried that without any luck (I'm sorry I didn't update you on my progress or lack there of).

I started debugging the runscripts.sh script in /sbin/ and it appeared that the arguments to the script (e.g. start) somehow vanished. It turned out it was a commented line in /etc/rc.conf that was longer than one line so it left the two words "set CLOCK" on the next line, uncommented. This caused the runscripts.sh script to freak out and loose it's arguments (since it includes /etc/rc.conf).  :Rolling Eyes: 

Now I'm back on track with a working system again and the good part is I learned something along the way. Among the things I've learned are a little bit about udev, so I'm now running a udev-enable system.  :Cool: 

Thank you all for your highly valued help  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cayenne

Hi All,

I noticed that there are baselayouts 1.11.5 and 1.11.6 out there.

Will these solve the problems had by the 1.11.3? I'd heard 1.11.4 messed things up too...

Is it safe to upgrade to these? Any new problems with the .5 and .6 versions? Anythng special to consider?

TIA,

cayenne

----------

